# Old school ADS amp question



## hebebie2 (Feb 9, 2017)

I recently bought a 625x from a member here, with the intention of using it as a 3 channel amp for the LCR on my dash, fed by 3 outputs from a JBL MS-8. The ADS amp’s manual says that this can be done...3 channel mode with each pair of channels bridge, and input to the amp uses input 1, 2 and 3 (the inputs are not labeled numerically).

I think I have figured out how to set the dip switches to bridge ch 1/2, and 3/4, and how to bypass the crossovers for those channels.

My question is: how do I set the amp to take input from input 3 for ch 5/6, and how do I bridge ch 5 and 6.

Does anybody know how to set the dip switches to do this on this amp? I’ve never had an amp that set these things via dip switch.

TIA


----------



## hebebie2 (Feb 9, 2017)

On the pin out for the din cable, the manual lists:
pin 1 - ch 4 input, right rear; bridged ch 5/6 input, 4 ch mode
pin 2 - audio signal ground
pin 3 - ch 2 input, right front
pin 4 - ch 3 input, left rear; bridged 3/4 input, 4 ch mode; bridged 5/6 input, 3 ch mode
pin 5 - ch 1 input, left front; bridged 1/2 input, 3 ch mode
pin 6 - ch 6 input, right subwoofer
pin 7 - ch 5 input, left subwoofer; bridged 5/6 input, 5 ch mode
pin 8 - remote power

From this, it looks like the left front RCA input would be for bridged 1/2 and the left rear RCA input would be for the bridged 5/6. So, based on earlier in the manual where it said the 3 ch mode inputs were 1, 2 and 3, that leaves the right front RCA input for bridged 3/4. I don’t see how the dip switches need to be set to accomplish this.

Are there any old-school ADS guys here?

Thanks


----------

